# Whats best, auto smart platinum polish or mirror image?



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

As it says in the title really guys, got both platinum and mirror image sat at work, and both descriptions pretty much read the same? 

So which one am am i best off using?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

It depends on what your needs are,they are different products,Mirror Image has much more of a polishing action compared to platinum.


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

waxy said:


> It depends on what your needs are,they are different products,Mirror Image has much more of a polishing action compared to platinum.


Im new to all the detailing, so im guessing mirror image will do me for general polishing, but what would you say platinum is good for?


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use platinum at work and it's quite good, it hides swirls and fine scratches with just one wipe. Will also restore lightly oxidized paint with ease.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

They are both similar in what they do you are right! The main difference is one is more traditional/waxy (Mirror Image) whilst Platinum is a polymer heavy product with only a small amount of wax just to aid application/removal. Having them both in the range gives the user a choice of which they prefer.

Both have their own strengths. Mirror Image has more cleaning and polishing power and gives that nice glowy wet look that you get with waxes. Platinum is slightly easier on and off and gives a darker/glossier look.

Mirror Image has more durability than Platinum.

Both will have a filling action on swirls.

If your coming to Waxstock, come over and we will show you the differences in person.


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> They are both similar in what they do you are right! The main difference is one is more traditional/waxy (Mirror Image) whilst Platinum is a polymer heavy product with only a small amount of wax just to aid application/removal. Having them both in the range gives the user a choice of which they prefer.
> 
> Both have their own strengths. Mirror Image has more cleaning and polishing power and gives that nice glowy wet look that you get with waxes. Platinum is slightly easier on and off and gives a darker/glossier look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replys guys.

If i can make it to waxstock ill make sure to come by an see you.

Possibly a stupid newbie question, but is the platinum finish a less sort after look 
than mirror image? or is a darker glossier look of platinum going to look better on say darker paint colours?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

T5 Rogers91 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys.
> 
> If i can make it to waxstock ill make sure to come by an see you.
> 
> ...


Again personal preference which is exactly why we have two similar products to cater for everyone. I personally prefer the glowy look of mirror image on my red car at least but there are thousands out there who prefer the glossy deeper finish that Platinum gives. I've just seen a black bonnet done by John j and j today and it looks awesome with platinum on. I'll try upload the pic when I'm on my pc, I'm sure he won't mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

This bonnet has been correcting using Autosmart Evo 1 with a hard then soft pad and Platinum applied afterwards. Pic courtesy of John J and J.










This is my car after correction with Evo 1 and then Mirror Image applied










i know they are two different colours but you can see that the Mirror Image has more of a glowy/warm look and the Platinum has deeper clearer reflections. Bear in mind that the paint is different on both cars and all these things can also effect the end result but it gives you a basic idea.


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

I see the difrence, I have always used mirror image and loved the results however the black bonnet using platuinum has a nice finish to; and as my van is grey I imagien it will give similar results to the black. But obviously I will need to test out both to know for sure. 

Thanks for the help. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Never used any of these products but interested in finding out more about them please.
So do they contain any abrasives and can you use a wax over both of them.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Mirror Image is slightly more abrasive Dave (both have some) and yeah, wax over the top of either product is the way to go


----------

